

Web based config utility & sync for Synergy (Kickstarter Project) - ckeck
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nolte/howdy-mac-lasso-all-your-macs-w-one-mouse-and-keyb

======
ckeck
Not my project but I think this would be an awesome utility as I hate
configuring Synergy. Was very surprised to see no backers on KS.

